# PH detects first case of COVID-19 Lambda variant



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

PH detects first case of COVID-19 Lambda variant
Aug 15, 2021
SOURCE ARTICLES: First Lambda variant case detected in the Philippines

PH detects first case of COVID-19 Lambda variant

Lambda Variant of COVID-19 Might Be Resistant to Vaccines
July 31, 2021 
SOURCE ARTICLE:Lambda Variant of COVID-19 Might Be Resistant to Vaccines


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

With the abysmal levels of testing here it's been in the Philippines for some time.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I heard the Lambda virus is much weaker then the Delta. that the shots should be okay against it.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I heard the Lambda virus is much weaker then the Delta. that the shots should be okay against it.
> 
> art


If that's the case it won't gain any traction as the delta variant will out compete it.


----------

